# Gun care toolbox and shotgun case designs??



## Jurg (Feb 14, 2008)

So, this is a query to see if anyone has designed/built woodworking items around their favorite second hobby, the shooting sports! I'm an amateur skeet shooter, and I'm interested in building a nice wooden carry case for a good old fashioned side by side shotgun. Also, what about a nice wooden toolbox to do shotgun cleaning/care? It would look a Gurstner maybe, but when you open the top you could have two 'rests' or wooden vises to set the firearm upon, and all your cleaners/brushes/swabs would be in the drawers underneath! I'm looking to design something up in Sketchup for both, just wondering if anyone has done something similar?

By the way, I love the site! I'm on sawmillcreek too (no bad blood I hope) and a soon-to-be member of the Guild of New Hampshire Woodworkers (dispite my novice woodworking status). I would love to hear your ideas!


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

If you haven't seen it you may want to check this post out. May be just what your looking for.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5172


----------



## Jurg (Feb 14, 2008)

I posted a thank ou on the project forum, but I'll second it here: Great link Frank! That is exactly what I'm looking for. I'll be drawing it up in Sketchup, I'll post a pdf when I'm done (or near done).


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Your very welcome, When I saw it I added a metnat note to add it to my someday projects.
I have a lot of them.


----------



## Jurg (Feb 14, 2008)

Being an engineer at my dayjob, I use a program called iGTD (for the Mac, yes I'm also one of those) that's great for organizing all my projects. My 'Woodworking' section is too long to list, but I intend to tackle each one as I am able!


----------

